# where to buy Eco - Complete from?



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

I would recommend Big Als. They will price match and depending on where you are located shipping isn't too much.

Tony


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

What you mean they will price match?


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

When you talk to them on the phone tell them you found it at such and such a place online for less. They will go to that website while you wait to verify the price. Then they give it to you for 5% less. Nice huh?

Tony


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

Do I have to call, as may sound retarded but long distance and 2 hate to talk on the phone lol, but if I have to I will, I emailed them maybe that will be ok?!?


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't know if you need to call or not, was pretty painless on the phone. The number is toll free.

Tony


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

Im going to call them if I dont recieve a response soon...

Thanks tony youve been alot of help


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

You're welcome. We newbs gotta stick together!  

Be sure to post pics when you get things up and running.

Tony


----------



## clddleopard (Feb 22, 2004)

Dr. Foster's and Smith has a good price and decent shipping price for Eco-complete. Also, try your LFS or any small specialty pet shop, even one that doesn't carry fish. If you're real nice to them, they might special order it for you and save you the shipping.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

My local petstore does not carry eco-complete but they do carry other Carb Sea products. They ordered three bags of eco-complete for me. Since my order came with their order, shipping was less. I just set up my tank a week ago so the jury is still out on the produce but so far it has been easy to work with, I like the color and I don't think it will be too coarse for my cories. It is expensive. I paid $26 (US) for a 20lb bag.

Tracey


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Eco complete is as pricey as florite gravel...around $25 retail.

I don't particularly like Big Al's...they don't have very good customer service, so I doubt you'll get any response to your email.

I too suggest asking your local fish store to special order as many bags as you need...and get a price set in stone before they order it. Sometimes on their order forms it's just listed as Carib Sea's 'plant substrate'...but that's the eco complete...trust me.


----------



## edo (May 12, 2004)

how much would one need for a 20L (like, how many inches and how many lbs) and do u have to replace it after a while? if so, how long?


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

i got it for 2/$30 here locally. shipping can add alot so you should really try locally first imo.

just set it up in my 75 and I like the look alot.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

edo said:


> how much would one need for a 20L (like, how many inches and how many lbs) and do u have to replace it after a while? if so, how long?


 You'll need 2 bags for sure...though that'll only get you about 2" deep in a 20Long. technically about 2.5 bags would be best...if you can afford it, get the 3rd bag. 

No, you don't need to replace it. Only substrate additives like laterite have to be replaced, and even then I think those are good for a few years. Flourite, Eco complete...should last forever.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Hey there i didnt get your email. Aslo you are local so could pick it up


----------



## deetle (Oct 27, 2004)

*echo for less*

Hi All
New to this forum. Just purchased some echo complete from aquariumplants.com for $10.99 a bag plus shipping. No personal financial conection. They are located in Tea, South Dakota. Shipped to me here in S. Calif it worked out to little over $20.00 bag. For those of you who are a lot closer the savings would be considerable. 
D


----------

